# COD MW3 2 CD kann nicht geladen werden!



## Salt (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir MW3 bestellt und wollte es heute installieren. Jedoch habe ich ein Problem. Nachdem ich normal die 1 CD geladen habe und die 2te reinschob kam diese Bild.(Siehe Anhang). Es handelt sich dabei um SIM und SID-Dateien. Hat jemand eine Idee wieso die 2te CD nicht geht?

Besten Dank

Salt


----------



## chbdiablo (8. November 2011)

Was genau geht jetzt nicht? Kannst du es nicht installieren? Ich sehe auf dem Bild nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2011)

Die 2. CD sollst Du nicht starten/öffnen, sondern einfach bei Steam die Meldung "2. CD einlegen" mit o.k bestätigen. Schließ also mal das Fenster, dahinter sollte an sich dann von Steam bzw der MW3-Installation ein Fenster offen sein, wo Du das Einlegen der CD bestätigen kannst.


----------



## Salt (9. November 2011)

Hm ich liess nun ein Steam-update laufen und es geht auch ohne zweite CD. Komisch. Aber danke für die Tipps.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Ohne CD lädt Steam das Spiel halt dann einfach runter


----------

